# DAYTONA 500 Week



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2017)

Woooo!  JR is finally back!  Starting 2nd.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll watch part of it, just doesn't interest me anymore.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2017)

No thanks.. I'll go fishing instead..


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Woooo!  JR is finally back!  Starting 2nd.



you going to Dega' this year?....


----------



## Mr Mac (Feb 24, 2017)

Well, we'll be watching, for sure!  While we like a lot of the drivers, #48, JJ, is the one I watch most!


----------



## creekrunner (Feb 24, 2017)

truck race tonight!  Usually one of the best at Daytona imo.


----------



## marknga (Feb 24, 2017)

Looking forward to it. 
Go Chase!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2017)

specialk said:


> you going to Dega' this year?....



Probly the fall race, my wife's friend decided to get married that weekend....  Hate I am missing it...charlie daniels band for the concert would have been awesome!

We may try to go to bristol or martinsville though, we shall see.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 24, 2017)

creekrunner said:


> truck race tonight!  Usually one of the best at Daytona imo.



I'll second that.


----------



## cam88 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ready for Sunday's race but the truck race is going to be good. Is CDB going to be there for the spring race?


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Probly the fall race, my wife's friend decided to get married that weekend.... .......We may try to go to bristol or martinsville though, we shall see.



how inconsiderate!......we will be at both Dega's and Atlanta as usual, but we're adding the night race in August at Bristol this year.....Martinsville is awesome, I grew up near by and got family close by, let me know if you go there.......just found out Skynard is playing at the 600 memorial day weekend, didn't plan on going but we might squeeze that one in.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2017)

specialk said:


> how inconsiderate!......we will be at both Dega's and Atlanta as usual, but we're adding the night race in August at Bristol this year.....Martinsville is awesome, I grew up and got family close by, let me know if you go there.......



Will do!


----------



## RacinNut (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't  forget the Hot Dogs at Martinsville, they are worth the trip and the racing is excellent.  Triple hitter at Atlanta next week-end, hope the weather is good.


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2017)

RacinNut said:


> Don't  forget the Hot Dogs at Martinsville, they are worth the trip and the racing is excellent.  Triple hitter at Atlanta next week-end, hope the weather is good.



it darn well better be.....these 70° days better hold on till next week


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm one of the founding members of a supporters group for Atlanta United (MLS team) and we have our first game ever same day as the ATL race or else I would have been there.  We are throwing a big tailgate for the MLS game.


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2017)

RacinNut said:


> Don't  forget the Hot Dogs at Martinsville, they are worth the trip and the racing is excellent.  Triple hitter at Atlanta next week-end, hope the weather is good.



yep, they were jesse jones up till about 2 years ago, now they are valleydales......darn good dog....my son put away several when we were there.....


----------



## tcward (Feb 24, 2017)

Daytona Day baby!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2017)

creekrunner said:


> truck race tonight!  Usually one of the best at Daytona imo.



It ended up being a crash fest with a few laps of some great racing in between. Xfinity race wasn't any better. I still like to see them race door to door at 200 mph. Less wrecks would suit me fine. The new segment rules have sure ramped up the intensity though


----------



## RacinNut (Feb 26, 2017)

Daytona Race Day!!!!   Start of a new season, don't know bout the new rules but I have lived thru a lot of new rules, seen enough wrecks the last 2 days, I hope the Big Boys can run a yellow free race today.  GO #2.


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank God I will be on a flight and don't have to worry about stumbling across that mess.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 26, 2017)

Two wack'em and stack'em races so far ... I bet today will be one also ...

Whoever owns a crusher at the local salvage yard will be busy for the next day or two .... most tore up cars/truck I ever did see !!


----------



## bullgator (Feb 26, 2017)

Go #11


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 26, 2017)

Well that sux for Jr


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 26, 2017)

whack em and stack em!!!!!
NASCAR is junk


----------



## tcward (Feb 26, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> whack em and stack em!!!!!
> NASCAR is junk



Could be worse. You could be stuck watching a soccer or basketball game..


----------



## alphachief (Feb 26, 2017)

First they dis the confederate flag...now Daytona is a "stage" race.  What a cute little sport NASCAR has become.  No thanks.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 26, 2017)

To be honest, I'm slowly checking out on spectator sports and I've been a diehard.
Product is lame and frickin commercials driving me mad.
And I have DVR!
Blaming it on the Falcons and GA sports in general.

Won't EVER be that close to a championship again!
EVER!!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2017)

This is rediculase. If a wanted to see a demolition derby I'd go to a local track. I'm sure some "fans" are loving this


----------



## Horns (Feb 26, 2017)

This Daytona race is a joke. No wonder the fan base is dwindling


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't forget they got rid of cigarettes too.
Anybody remember Winston Cup??


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2017)

Horns said:


> This Daytona race is a joke. No wonder the fan base is dwindling



Agreed. My whole fantasy team is in the garage. Of course so is most everybody else's


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 26, 2017)

Just landed and checked espn out of curiosity if errbotty had crashed out. What a ruined sport.


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 26, 2017)

Exciting race.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 26, 2017)

Great finish.  Congrats to Kurt.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 26, 2017)

Just from,the comments and lack of comments.....NASCAR is still suckcar


----------



## little rascal (Feb 26, 2017)

*Go Jr.*

Yea, [QUOTEWoooo! JR is finally back! Starting 2nd. 
][/QUOTE]
 Yea, he's back! Back in the garage! I luv Jr., but he's turned into Danica Wreckicka!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 26, 2017)

Jr had time and room to avoid running over Bush.
Really surprised he didn't react in time.
Distracted ??


----------



## humdandy (Feb 26, 2017)

specialk said:


> yep, they were jesse jones up till about 2 years ago, now they are valleydales......darn good dog....my son put away several when we were there.....



My brother was there..........did you see him?  He was an older gentleman.........grey and bald..........he was drinking a cold beer.......he looks like a gay......


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 26, 2017)

Exciting finish and Great win for Kurt Busch ! 
40 laps under caution though is way too much. 20% of the race under caution. The caution laps between the stages were too long !


----------



## specialk (Feb 27, 2017)

humdandy said:


> My brother was there..........did you see him?  He was an older gentleman.........grey and bald..........he was drinking a cold beer.......he looks like a gay......



Was he wearing a dale jr hat?.....he was a few rows down from us.....glad to know he's a nascar fan and likes beer.....sorry to hear he's gay.....


----------



## specialk (Feb 27, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> Exciting race.



Very.....the whole week has been great.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2017)

> Nascar's new race format may need some tweaking..



Yeah, that's it..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 27, 2017)

If only Larson or Elliot didn't run out of gas.  Crazy race.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2017)

NASCAR getting what they want but the race is taking too long. Atlanta needs to be shortened to 150 miles and more segments for their main goal of re start/pit road competitions. First 500 since 1986 I didn't watch a single lap. I can just check out the results on Facebook and not waste my day in front of the tv to watch cars to 70mph around the track. I can sit at the bridge on South Cobb Dr and see that action on 285. I can even watch people get gas and a few accidents.


----------

